# Ausgeschilderte MTB Strecke Amorbach



## spessartwild (18. April 2014)

Hallo Leute

am 03.05.2014 um 14.00 Uhr wird im Rahmen des Frühlingsmarktes der
offizielle Startschuß der neuen Rundstrecke AMORBACH erfolgen.
Die Strecke wird sowohl in Fahrtechnik als auch in Kondition ein echtes Highlight
darstellen. (Russenpfad etc...)
Am Schloßplatz wird MB Radsport Amorbach mit einem Testcenter f. Bikes vor Ort sein.
Genaueres in Kürze.


----------



## tfdelacruz (12. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
kann man schon etwas über die Strecke sagen? Viel Trailanteil, oder doch wieder Forstautobahn?

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## otzbiker (12. Mai 2014)

Hier schon geguckt?


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Mai 2014)

otzbiker schrieb:


> Hier schon geguckt?


----------



## Krischdjan (14. September 2014)

Servus,
war heut in Amorbach unterwegs und bin die neue MTB Strecke gefahren.
Positiv fand ich die zwei großen Trails oder waren es doch drei?
Der Russenpfad am Ende, ist echt bombe !!

Nicht gefallen hat mir die Streckenführung. Da könnte man bestimmt mehr daraus machen.
Zu viel Forstautobahn....vor allem am Ende hin.

Echt schade, dass nach vier Monaten schon Schilder fehlen. Musste öfters mein Navi rausholen.


----------



## Alex1206 (15. September 2014)

Schilder werden leider immer wieder entwendet und werden sowie die Kenntnis darüber da ist wieder montiert. Leider können nicht alle Wege so verwendet werden wie die Biker das wünschen oder wie es theoretisch möglich wäre.


----------



## Krischdjan (16. September 2014)

ja schade...für die Biker.


----------



## Krischdjan (7. September 2015)

Gibts da noch andere Trails in und um Amorbach, die nicht zu der Strecke gehören, die man aber durchaus noch einbauen könnte?


----------



## Athabaske (17. Oktober 2016)

http://www.mtb-amorbach.de/


----------



## Das-Licht (7. November 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bilder-aus-dem-odenwald.463967/page-87#post-14162641

Beitrag #2172


----------



## marcube (12. Dezember 2016)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Schilder werden leider immer wieder entwendet



Ich bin am WE in Michelstadt und will die MTB-Strecke Amorbach abfahren, könnte mir jemand sagen ob die Beschilderung, für jemanden der nicht aus der Gegend kommt und die Strecke noch nie befahren hat, ausreichend ist.
Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das-Licht (12. Dezember 2016)

marcube schrieb:


> Ich bin am WE in Michelstadt und will die MTB-Strecke Amorbach abfahren, könnte mir jemand sagen ob die Beschilderung, für jemanden der nicht aus der Gegend kommt und die Strecke noch nie befahren hat, ausreichend ist.
> Vielen Dank schon mal.





Das-Licht schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bilder-aus-dem-odenwald.463967/page-87#post-14162641
> 
> Beitrag #2172



Da habe ich die Strecke beschrieben. Anfang November war die Beschilderung sehr gut.


----------



## marcube (12. Dezember 2016)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> Da habe ich die Strecke beschrieben. Anfang November war die Beschilderung sehr gut.


Vielen Dank für deine Info, dann hoffe ich mal das alle Schilder noch da sind und in die richtige Richtung zeigen
Schöne Streckenbeschreibung übrigens


----------



## Athabaske (12. Dezember 2016)

...es lohnt sich aber vermutlich, die ausgeschilderte Strecke noch etwas anzupassen oder zu erweitern.

Zum Beispiel am Wolkmannberg (?)


----------



## Peng999 (13. Dezember 2016)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...es lohnt sich aber vermutlich, die ausgeschilderte Strecke noch etwas anzupassen oder zu erweitern.
> 
> Zum Beispiel am Wolkmannberg (?)



Mosche,
hast du eine Tipp ?
In welche Richtung ist da ein schöne Abfahrt.. Pulvermühle oder Amorbach

Gruss
Christoph


----------



## Athabaske (13. Dezember 2016)

Wolkmannberg, dort gibt es den Schwabenstein, von dort nördlich nach Amorbach runter. Oben teilweise sehr enge Kehren und der Wald etwas durch Forstarbeiten zerstört (mein letzter Stand vom Frühsommer), später flüssiger zu fahren und sehr lohnenswert. Wir sind über die Pulvermühle hochgefahren.


----------



## Peng999 (13. Dezember 2016)

Alles klar
dann weiss ich Bescheid

Vielen Dank für den Tipp
Versuche es am Mittwoch.

EDIT 
Heute war Mittwoch und es war ein klasse Tipp

Schönes Spitzkehrenotraining


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peng999 (16. Dezember 2016)

Alle Wege waren gut befahrbar


----------



## Micro767 (13. März 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

wie ist den der Streckenstatus ?

Danke


----------



## Jockel2 (14. März 2017)

Waren letztes Wochenende da. Alles super.


----------



## Micro767 (15. März 2017)

THX !


----------



## Hacklschorsch (5. April 2017)

Bin voraussichtlich morgen nachmittag am Start..... Debüt 2017! ;-)


----------



## ksjogo (13. Februar 2021)

Ist die Strecke gerade fahrbar?


----------



## Sandheide (2. Juni 2021)

Mountainbike-Trail in Amorbach mit Nägeln bespickt – Primavera24
					

AMORBACH. Letzten Donnerstag wurde in Amorbach auf dem MTB-Trail Beuchener Berg eine Fahrradfalle aufgefunden. Diese stand direkt hinter einer Kuppe und bestand aus einem quer gespannten Seil, sowie 2 davorliegenden Brettern mit eingeschlagenen Nägeln. Glücklicherweise wurde die Falle...




					primavera24.de


----------



## Blaubarschbub (2. Juni 2021)

Bin zwar aus 63834, habe das heute früh auch in den Printmedium gelesen. Bei sowas werd ich aggressiv .
Ich hoffte eigentlich das wir von sowas verschont bleiben, aber solche Trottel gibts wohl überall.


----------

